# California is stealing my bottle money!



## Wilkie (Jun 3, 2009)

No bottle buying this month.  I was just looking through the glass works auction catalog and was thinking of placing a bid, but then I remembered, I have to give Schwarzenegger *550 bucks* this month to register my 07 Tundra!!!!  Anyone from any other state have a comparable pick-up?  *What does it cost you to register?*  Just curious.


----------



## baltbottles (Jun 3, 2009)

It cost me $170 for my Ford Explorer every two years in Maryland.

 Chris


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 3, 2009)

$46 to register a Ford Taurus wagon for a year in NJ


----------



## onekick1 (Jun 3, 2009)

Wilkie,
 Sounds pretty high - are they punishing you for not buying American?


----------



## glass man (Jun 3, 2009)

JUST SAY TO YOUR MONEY "HASTA LA VISTA BABY"![]


----------



## Jim (Jun 3, 2009)

Ouch. California is completely out of control. Here in PA, it would cost $54 to register your Tundra for a year. 

 Our poor excuse for a Governor tried to raise the state sales tax, but thankfully, he was stopped by the state Senate. He also wants to raise spending by $2 billion in his new budget, but is encountering resistance there as well. Unfortunately, some states (California included) don't have legislatures that are willing to stand up to big-spending liberal govs like Arnie and Ed Rendell and keep them in check.

 Every working person in this country has had to "tighten the belt". It is time that government at all levels learns to do the same.  ~Jim


----------



## Wilkie (Jun 3, 2009)

California IS out of control!  We pay high taxes for just about everything here.  The registration cost was raised kind of recently, last year it only cost me 384.00.  It is supposed to get a little less each year but this time is went up, WAY UP!  The sad thing is the citizens of California had no say in this tax raise.  What's funny is, and it's a little ironic actually, is Arnold was elected all because of his predecessor trying to double or triple vehical registration costs, and California had him impeached and we held a special election and got Arnold elected.  With so many people being laid off or already out of work, I don't know how some people are going to be able to afford to register their cars.  It's really insane!  []


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 3, 2009)

It sounds like a horrible place to live.. you should come to New jersey.. lots of open space, natural wonders... beautiful weather year-round.. you're always close to shopping and public transportation and people.. lots and lots of peeeeople from all over the world, but if they don't speak English it's their prob..no poisonous reptiles, except in cages.. gas is 2.35/gal today.. infrastructure is like a museum.. an interactive apocalyptic experience every time you leave the house.. but your registration will be reasonable, since they privatized the DMV.


----------



## sloughduck (Jun 4, 2009)

Wilkie actually a few years back,the car fee's were lowered(I believe by the governator)Now we are back to where we started.I can hardly wait to pay my rv fee's next year.They were $700.00 this year.Guess I better start saving.I don't complain cause I could move if i wanted.its the price you pay for living in a state where if you don't want to be in snow ya don't have to be in that cold stuff,if you want to be at the ocean,I drive a hour  and a  half,if I want the mountains hour and  a half,Desert,2 hours.Plus all the fresh fruit year round,winerys.Yeah we pay higher taxes than anyone else, but I'll take California


----------



## Wilkie (Jun 4, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  sloughduck
> 
> Wilkie actually *a few years back,the car fee's were lowered*(I believe by the governator)Now we are back to where we started.I can hardly wait to pay my rv fee's next year.They were $700.00 this year.Guess I better start saving.I don't complain cause I could move if i wanted.its the price you pay for living in a state where if you don't want to be in snow ya don't have to be in that cold stuff,if you want to be at the ocean,I drive a hourÂ  and a Â half,ifÂ I want the mountains hour andÂ  a half,Desert,2 hours.Plus all the fresh fruit year round,winerys.Yeah we pay higher taxes than anyone else, but I'll take California


 Actually, he put them back to where they were.  Was it Davis that was impeached and on his very last "night" in office he signed the bill to increase our registration fees?  Then after Arnold took office he reversed it.  Now he's doing the same damn thing.  I really think it's rediculous to have to pay that kind of money just to be able register a vehicle in this state.  California has been laying off state employees because there is no money, yet we'll spend millions to take care of illegal aliens.  Several schools in Fairfield are being closed because of lack of money to operate.  I think the places they need to make cuts are at the top.  They are making it way too hard for the working class.  They could also stop wasting money on terminally ill prisoners, if they are in prison for a violent crime and they are terminally ill, let 'em die.  I hear on the news about organ transplants being given to prisoners, WHY?  Let some kid or father have the organ transplant and let the prisoner die.  I can go on and on, the polotics of California really drive me nuts.

 Yes, I could move, I know.  For me, I want to be close to my family and they all live in California.  If it wasn't for that I'm sure I'd move.  I still may consider it though, Oregon or Washington look good to me.


----------



## Just Dig it (Jun 4, 2009)

Maybe he will lower it if you bring him SARAH CONNER


----------



## onekick1 (Jun 4, 2009)

Yep, we be living like kings. We got the ocean, desert, mountains,valleys, washed up actors for public officials, so much wine that hollywood starlets like to take baths in it, possibly the country's biggest welfare system, no money for decent public education, an Indian Casino every 50 or so miles apart, etc, etc, etc..............


----------



## capsoda (Jun 4, 2009)

Geeeeeeezzzzzzzz that sucks. I thought the $90 I paid last year was bad. It goes down a little every year though. My truck is an 06 and started at $170. 

 You folks out in the Gold Rush State are always in for some wacky crap about cars every time you politicians have nothing to do. Then there is Nancy the Nazi.....

 California has started working on a bill to only have "Cool Color Cars" sold in your state. No more black or any other dark colors on new vehicles. Check it out because it is a chasm of stupidity and if it passes we will all surely have to fight it.


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Jun 4, 2009)

Fees? You wanna hear fees? How about $10,000 every three months, just for bloody income taxes. $35,000 just this month in costs for contract labor. Electricity for pumps and filtering for the orchards and vineyards? Sh**, don't even GO there. I drive an '01 Chevy Silverado and the license was 225 bucks last time, so this year it should be around $350. Small prices to pay for residing in the Kingdom of Arnold. "The Anointed One" will be further tapping what little we get to keep out of our incomes. No matter you go, the Gubment will find yo a**.[]


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 4, 2009)

I remember New Hampshire registration prices were pretty high if you had a newer car.  In the hundreds.  Plus, you had to get inspected every year and then pay to have anything fixed that didn't pass.  I say, if you have a car, just be thankful.  I wouldn't mind living in California.  At least Arnold has Maria to balance out his political tendencies.


----------



## towhead (Jun 5, 2009)

1996 Chevy Silverado  $37.50 for the past few years....


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Jun 5, 2009)

At what point is being "green" just not worth it anymore?  Isn't California one of the "greenest" states?  I think it odd that during this time of financial nightmare they cut Police, Fire, Schools, etc, but do not cut any of those expensive Liberal "green" programs.  I am all for helping the environment, but I can't afford to do it at "any cost".  I dont live in California (obviously), but isn't it so expensive because of all the environmental cost imposed on everyone and every business?  If someone from California could explain how it all works I would be grateful.  I am just curious.


----------



## CanYaDigIt (Jun 5, 2009)

As far as I'm concerned, Arnold needs to be impeached.  The only reason were in this mess is because our elected officials couldn't make the right decision for the people here.  There was more concern about partisanship then the actuall issue at hand.  Cali is now cutting all state funded services including health care to poor children, selling state land to the highest bidder, and raising taxes.  Were loosing jobs, mine included, by the thousands and the state expects to be able to raise more money.  Let me see here, less jobs means less income tax for the state, less money to stimulate the state economy, and harder times for us commen folk.  Where do they expect the money to come from?  There even talking about legalizing pot, not that I would mind.  But really, I didn't realize our morals were for sale.  If they can make money selling weed then what's next when they go broke, heroin or coke?  Again, not that they even compare, but that seems to be the road were headed down in this state.  There gonna squeeze us dry and then leave us to fend for ourselves.  Kinda scary.[]


----------



## Wilkie (Jun 6, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: CanYaDigIt
> 
> As far as I'm concerned, Arnold needs to be impeached. The only reason were in this mess is because our elected officials couldn't make the right decision for the people here. There was more concern about partisanship then the actuall issue at hand. Cali is now cutting all state funded services including health care to poor children, selling state land to the highest bidder, and raising taxes. Were loosing jobs, mine included, by the thousands and the state expects to be able to raise more money. Let me see here, less jobs means less income tax for the state, less money to stimulate the state economy, and harder times for us commen folk. Where do they expect the money to come from? There even talking about legalizing pot, not that I would mind. But really, I didn't realize our morals were for sale. If they can make money selling weed then what's next when they go broke, heroin or coke? Again, not that they even compare, but that seems to be the road were headed down in this state. There gonna squeeze us dry and then leave us to fend for ourselves. Kinda scary.[]


 Don't forget all the people on welfare that we support that "refuse" to work at McDonalds because it is beneath them, they'd rather sit around all day long getting high and selling their food stamps so they can buy drugs.  Then there are all the illegals that we are paying for, their health care, education for their kids, and even though many of them work, most of the time it is in the form of cash (construction industry is a big offender) so they don't pay taxes.  Gotta love it.


----------



## glass man (Jun 6, 2009)

> Don't forget all the people on welfare that we support that "refuse" to work at McDonalds because it is beneath them, they'd rather sit around all day long getting high and selling their food stamps so they can buy drugs


  O YES ! NINA AND I HAVE IT MADE LIVING OFF HER DISABILITY CHECK AND WHAT FOOD STAMPS WE GET! MAN IT IS THE LIFE WILKE! MAYBE YOU WILL GET DISABLED SOON AND CAN LIVE THE HIGH LIFE WITH US.COURSE SEEMS LIKE PEOPLE WOULD BE MORE MAD AT CORPORATE WELFARE CAUSE WHAT PEOPLE LIKE ME AND NINA GET IS PEANUTS TO WHAT THE BIG BOYS GET! BUT THEY WANT YALL TO KEEP YOUR EYES ON US LITTLE FOLK . KEEPS THE HEAT OFF THEM! JUST CHECK HOW MUCH POOR PEOPLE GET NEXT TO CORPORATIONS. COURSE IT IS ALWAYS EASIER TO PICK ON THE LITTLE PEOPLE. I PRAY GOD GETS ME OUT OF YOU AND OTHERS WAY THAT THINK LIKE YOU CAUSE I AM TIRED OF BEING THE CAUSE OF OTHER'S  PROBLEMS AND AM READY TO GO WHERE A PLACE IS RUN ON LOVE NOT MONEY! JAMIE


----------



## Wilkie (Jun 6, 2009)

Easy there Jamie!  Some people need it and deserve it, if that includes you, wonderfull.  The system is in place for people like you and God Bless You.  Just to make sure I couldn't have been misinterpreted, I re-read my last post,  I said "the many people on welfare that _refuse_ to work". Not "cant".  

I personally know many people that abuse the system and absolutely refuse to work.  The town I grew up in is full of them.  One of my brothers, now deceased was one of them. He was perfectly capable of working but was lazy an did not want to.  He raised a family and his wife was the same way, now all his kids are doing exactly the same thing.  My niece who lives in the same city as me now, will not work, her husband who just got out of prison WILL NOT WORK.  He was just given an oppurtunity to take a job as an apprentice stationary engineer.  He would have had to commute to Sacramento but he would have been making 25 bucks "as an apprentice", per hour and would have had full benefits.  My Chief Engineer's nephew is the one hiring and he was willing to hire him by word that he paid his dept to society and was trying hard to turn his life around, and he would have been a damn good worker with a willingness to learn, etc. etc.  After pretty much laying the red carpet down in front of him, all he had to do was fill out the job application and commit himself to the job. After 1 month of stalling, he never did fill out the job application!  Damn low life passed up an oppurunity of a life time!  Would have been a new life for him and my neice.  After 4 years he would have been a journeyman and would have been making 40 bucks an hour!  My niece, she's a piece of work too, never held a job, she's in her 30's, had 2 kids, and wants another so she can get more benefits.  There are several fast food restaruants within walking distance of her apartment,  but she does not want to work.  She only has to pay 37 dollars a month for her apartment because of a state program that pays almost all of her rent.  Guess where she gets that 37 dollars?  Welfare.........
Yeah Jamie, I know what I'm talking about.


----------



## CanYaDigIt (Jun 7, 2009)

In many ways I agree with with you Tim.  There are SO many lazy people and illegals in CA.  There are however many hard working people that get the s#*t end of the stick.  Did you know that ANY individual in CA can only get welfare for 5 years.  After that the state cuts them, and their kids off.  Food stamps have nothing to do with the state either.  Thats a federal program.  I know because I had to apply for them when I lost my job and had to go on unemployment.  I worked 60+ hour weeks for 5 years straight while there was a housing boom, now I'm lucky to pick up a side job once a month.  I'll be damned if someone wants to think I'm lazy and worthless because of it.  It's jusst like they've alwayse told us, life's a b*#!h and then ya die.  Try not to judge all by a few, cuz God forbid you ever had to walk a mile in their shoes.


----------



## capsoda (Jun 7, 2009)

Tim is right. There are way more lazy turds out there abusing the system than there are those who really need it. When I first lost part of my leg my wife was told to pick up cans and eat macaroni and cheese at the food stamps office and that the voucher that she had from the state that was supposed to ease the embarrassment. She came home crying so I took the voucher and went back. That particular closed 1 week later. We then had to go to a class and listen to a lady tell us how to muse them. She first told us food stamps were for single female mothers. I go to the food stamps and they were happy to give them to me.

 I had to also fight the VA for my pension that was taken away when Bubba was pres. It was a long fight getting that back but my parts didn't grow back and my pension did. I lucked out with SS because my judge was a retired Commander from the Navy.

 If you really want to see abuse of the system come on down south. We have folks on welfare who are third generation Welfare recipients and they are of almost every race except orential. The do for themselves and like most folks down south they don't trust the Gov.

 It makes it really hard on the folks like Jamie who need it.


----------



## athometoo (Jun 7, 2009)

in texas its 54.00 a yr . sorry guys i thought we had it bad . you sure your not buying a 10yr registration?


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 7, 2009)

I feel for you Jamie.  Wow, 25-40 an hour is pretty good.  I can't understand why anyone would turn that down!  If you're married, it makes it even harder to get help.  You're at a disadvantage because what your spouse makes is taken into consideration.  It may be not enough to live on, but too much to qualify for any kind of assistance.  I have had physical problems due to a car accident and now have had another prolonged illness.  I worked two jobs and could barely walk when I got home.  Yet there was no help for me.  I make do and am grateful for friends inviting us to dinner, my Mom helping me and my husband working very hard.  It sucks sometimes.  You just have to have hope as hard as it is.


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 8, 2009)

I have to know what you bought for $300 at Price Chopper!


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 8, 2009)

I'd go for the cookies too.  I'm a choco-holic.  Hope they were chocolate!


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 8, 2009)

> terminally self employed


 
 ..I might have to borrow that phrase.. and fitty bux!


----------



## ajohn (Jun 8, 2009)

Yah,don't it stink Tim! Living in a country that allows it's citizens the "freedom" to express their anger at the government but not be able to do anything  about it?I like the line in the movie THE PATRIOT in which Mel says:"Why would I want to trade one tyrant 5,000 miles away for 5,000 tyrants one mile away?"Well,they voted for the 5,000 tyrants,then went out and threw some really cool tea jars and other cool stuff from England into the bay,and refused to pay anymore taxes.Could you imagine what would happen if just half of Cal refused to pay their vec.taxes or other taxes?That would cripple the Gov!But you see that will NEVER happen.We've been trained to be afraid of the tyrant.We've built this incredible machine called THE GOVERNMENT to serve the masses,and the machine knows that it must maintain control .It has to,or the masses will start to think for themselves.So...the machine gives the people the opportunity to pursue happiness by inventing and capitolizing on more machines that the origional machine can manipulate to maintain control.Like the media.Man,I turned that stupid maker off years ago.I got tired of being told how to look,act,what to buy,and what pills to take.Shoot,they got me to think that if I drank Coors Lite I'd get laid[&o].I do my own thinking now,with the experience of real life.And my thinking is,that The only thing I can change is the peace in my circle.Times are tough,but so what!I'm not going to let anyone tell me that I can't find happiness in these times.That's my choice.And I will not get in the way of anyone who chooses to be angry.It is their right.
 You guys know why I give so much stuff away?Cause it makes people happy.My father(the Marine)tought me that everything is a weapon,so I choose wisely from my collection to do battle against this darkness that is upon us.Does it make a difference???That's none of my business.I just know I've got to do something cause you good folks have allowed me into your circle.
   Tim my friend,a lot of people would agree that that is an outragous amount to pay.
 But your problem seems to be a problem of success.
    Do-gon-it,I told myself I wasn't going to do the soap box thing again.[]


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 8, 2009)

Our state and federal governments answer to no one; they spend money they don't have as a rule. 
 What we have is a huge bureaucracy that illegally collects income taxes, and spends most of this revenue to keep the
 bureaucracy in place, and despite "cut backs" the bureaucracy grows larger each year...doesn't matter which Demopublican
 you elect -- things in government won't change appreciably. There are lots more shoes that haven't dropped yet with our
 economic "situation".

 "an interactive apocalyptic experience every time you leave the house..."[8D]

 Thanks for the above quote, I think it fits Cali to a tee, particularly here in the congested Santa Clara County.


----------



## glass man (Jun 8, 2009)

SORRY WILKE DID NOT MEAN TO TAKE NOTHING OUT ON YOU IT IS JUST ALL THE CRAP! ACTORS,RADIO BLABBERS,T.V. BLABBERS,CONGRESS ,CEOS AND OTHER DREGS ON SOCIETY SHOULD GET MINIMUM WAGE,NOT TONS OF CASH FOR....? THE HARD WORKERS THAT ACTUALLY KEEP THIS COUNTRY GOING AND BUILDING,TEACHERS,SHOULD GET BIG BUCKS ! HELL THE YEARS I WORKED IN A FACTORY STANDING IN ONE PLACE ON CONCRETE RUNNING A MACHINE 8HRS. 5 DAYS A WEEK AND HAVE VERICOSE VEINS STICKING OUT OF THE BACK RIGHT KNEE MEANT NOTHING! WORKING IN SPECIAL ED. FOR YEARS MEANS NOTHING. ALL THAT MATTERS WAS MY LAST FIVE YEARS OF WORK WHEN I GOT DIS ABLED! MY BROTHER DIED AND I TOOK HIS BUSINESS AND WAS STARTING TO DO GOOD WHEN DIABETES HIT AND MY HEALTH WENT DOWN FAST FROM THERE. I WAS TOLD IF I HAD WORKED ONE MORE YEAR AT WHAT I WAS MAKING I COULD GET DISABLITY,BUT DID NOT SO DON'T QUALIFY. I CAN'T GET SSI CAUSE NINA MAKES $10 TOO MUCH FOR ME TO GET ANY THING.[TWO DISABLED IN THE SAME FAMILY  BLA BLA] WE HAVE BEEN TOLD TO GET A DEVORCE AND LIVE TOGETHER,BUT I JUST CAN'T DO IT,I LOVE TO SAY NINA IS MY WIFE! WHY CAN'T ALL THE YEARS I WORKED COUNT? I FEEL USELESS. DAMN. DON'T GET ME WRONG I LOVE PEOPLE AND MY MEXICAN NEIGHBORS ARE GREAT. I AIN'T MAD AT THEM BUT OUR GOV. IF A MEXICAN CAN WORK HERE 5 YEARS AND GETS DISABLED THE PERSON CAN GET DISABILITY!? CAN GET SOCIAL SOCURITY! NINA AND I HAVE TO WAIT IN A LONG LINE BEHIND MANY MEXICANS TO GET A FLU SHOT,OR ANY ASSISTANCE! THE PEOPLE AT THESE PLACES DON'T HAVE INTERPETERS ,THAT I HAVE SEEN ,SO HOW DO THEY KNOW THESE MEXICANS EVEN QUALIFY?AT ONE TIME WHEN WE WERE TRYING TO GET FOOD STAMPS THE CASE WORKER SAID WE WOULD HAVE NO TROUBLE IF WE WERE MEXICAN! I AM NOT TALKING PREJUDICE ,BUT FAIRNESS!


----------



## CanYaDigIt (Jun 9, 2009)

In all fairness, and to be a bit cynical and honest, Mexicans and their native ancestors have been in the southern and western states LONG before white Europeans decided it belonged to us.  Like, thousands of years longer.  I'm not saying that they shouldn't have to pay our taxes or anything like that, but they DO have every right to be here.  Nothing about our color, language, or origin of ancestry makes ANYONE better then another.  I think the world would be a far better place if humanity were a more important topic then economy.  I think the fact that someone is sick or seeking help, not just a hand out, makes them qualify for anything we have to offer, regardless of their alien status.  I'm really not as much of a communist hippie as I may sound, I'm just being naive I suppose.


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 9, 2009)

I like your style CanYaDigIt!  You're a good man with the right idea.


----------



## capsoda (Jun 9, 2009)

Like the old song says "There wasn't nire as many as there was a while ago". Here, sing along...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxB42cjHTGg

 They do need our help. I would be more than happy to show them to the border.


----------



## athometoo (Jun 9, 2009)

I HAVE AN IDEA FOR IMPROVING OUR SITUATION , WE TELL EVERYONE WE ARE GOING TO OUR SUMMER BOTTLE BLEND (LIKE GAS) AND PRICES ARE GOING UP, THEN CHINA SEEMS TO BUYING ALL THE OLD GLASS THEY CAN GET . STILL NOT ENOUGH SO WE TELL THE GOVERNMENT THAT WITHOUT FEDERAL BAILOUT MONEY WE WILL BE FORCED TO FIRE OUR STAFF OF DIGGERS(US) AND RUIN THE ECONOMY . I DONT KNOW WHAT STATES ALOT OF YOU ARE FROM BUT MY WIFES HOMETOWN WHICH BORDERS MINE (WHICH WE LIVE IN HAS GONE FROM 50 THOU TO 250 THOU IN LESS THAN TEN YRS  . WE WENT BY HER OLD HOUSE AND DROVE AROUND  , STARTED PLAYING A CAR GAME  , DID NOT SEE ANOTHER WHITE , BLACK OR CHINESE PERSON IN AN HOUR . FAIR IS FAIR , PAY TAXES GET IN THE SAME BOAT IM IN  , TOO RICH FOR ASSISTANCE AND TOO POOR TO FEED MY FAMILY . IF I DIED I WOULD BE WORTH 3800 A MONTH , IF WE SEPERATED OR DIVORCED SHE WOULD QUALIFY FOR ALL KINDS OF BENEFITS , SHE IS A STAY AT HOME MOM AND WE MAKE SACRIFICES SO SHE CAN BE THERE EVERYDAY FOR MY 3 KIDS . WHY IS IT THAT A LOVING MARRIED COUPLE OF 18 YRS HAD MY SAME JOB FOR 15 GETS PUNISHED FOR TRYING TO BRING HEALTHY LOVING STABLE CHILDREN INTO SOCIETY . DONT MAKE SENSE BUT IM NOT ABOUT TO GIVE UP SHOWING MY KIDS THE RIGHT WAY . GOD KNOWS I NEED A BREAK ON MY TENTH DAY RIGHT NOW IN ROW SOME DAYS WERE 16 THE REST ARE 12HR DAYS . NOT LOOKING FOR A HAND OUT , BUT WHAT HAPPENED TO ALL MY 401K AND PROFIT SHARING LAST YEAR , LOST 10 GRAND IN TWO WEEKS NO WAY TO MAKE IT UP EXCEPT WORK A FEW MORE YEARS INTO RETIRE AGE . SUCKS BUT ALL I CAN DO IS SUCK IT UP AND GO . MAY YOU ALL FIND YOUR DREAM BOTTLE .        THANKS      SAM


----------



## baltbottles (Jun 10, 2009)

I don't understand why you all are complaining. This is the new American way milk the system for as much as you can. Rack up as much debt as you can by buying useless and unnecessary things. Buy a huge overpriced house for 2 or 3 people to live in. Then everyone needs his or her own car. Then why not a boat for the weekend or a camper. Heck what about taking the family on a two week vacation to the ocean and renting a $1400 a week house on the water. Mac and Cheese, hotdogs and French Fries are not good enough for a meal you need 4 course dinner. Since you don't like cooking why not just eat out its only $15 bucks a head at a cheap place. Or perhaps a movie $10 a ticket plus $4 soda and $3 bag of popped corn each and if you can't afford it just pull out the old Visa or Mastercard. Because we don't accept discover here.

 The goverment is just doing as its citizens do. Living above their means. And someone has to pay for it eventually

  Chris


----------



## ajohn (Jun 10, 2009)

Dang Chris,
 You sure hit that one out of the park!How true.
 The sad truth about the human condition is that we always want more and when we get in a bind we start pointing fingers.All the way from the beginning .The first two weren't satisfied with paradise,had to go and touch the only thing they weren't supposed to,and when they got caught they started pointing fingers.The man pointed at the woman and said"she gave it to me".Then the woman pointed at the snake and said "he tempted me".No wonder the guy in charge got pissed,nobody answered his simple question;"WHO TOUCHED MY TREE?"Could you imagine where we'd be if the man would have had a backbone and said"It's my fault,You trusted me and I failed you"
 I know as a father,that when my children own up to their own mistakes,I never have to take it any further.But....as we all know that didn't happen,and here we sit thousands of years later in our own paradise pointing fingers at the Mexicans ,politics and lazy people .Sad.


----------



## Just Dig it (Jun 10, 2009)

Yeah its true it is the new american way..we lost any public sway when bush blew up the towers..kinda like when truman let those planes bomb pearl harbor and took all the children of the higher ranked officers off the boats ...im gonna get some  chit for this one but i never saw 1 image of a plane part near the pentagon
 the most protected building in the united states..not one image...and a gas station with clear view of it had its tapes confiscated immediatley afterwards..i just dont see how we (let our guard down) that much..its all too in my face a lie for me to belive.

 The earth itself is crying from the burden we place on it all man made
 just like the descriptions put on every single human being
 classifications like

 religion
 sexual preferance
 nationality
 Weight

 WE THINK INTO STUFF WAY TOO HARD
 let the gays be gay the overweiht be overweight ..religions an opinion
  so people need to not shove it down everyones throat
 and all religions ned to be tought at a young age..
 and then when the person reaches an age they can chose...

 then people wont see another person as a dirty mexican sneaking in and stealing funds....
 you will see him or her as a human being
 doing naturaly what human beings do when they feel endangered or their survival is being threatened
 kinda like the basis of this country...


 its not who we are...Its who we become... and if people continue to treat people the way they have..ium heading for the mountains with my 1950s sears roebuck rifle......because  its gonna rain


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 10, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: ajohn
> 
> The first two weren't satisfied with paradise,had to go and touch the only thing they weren't supposed to,and when they got caught they started pointing fingers.The man pointed at the woman and said"she gave it to me".Then the woman pointed at the snake and said "he tempted me".No wonder the guy in charge got pissed,nobody answered his simple question;"WHO TOUCHED MY TREE?"


 
 It was a setup!


----------



## capsoda (Jun 10, 2009)

If they hadn't have touched that apple none of us would be here. You see, some of my favorite folks have been women and not because the are inocent...

 Adam would have just been bummin around naming animals and trees and such...


----------



## Wilkie (Jun 10, 2009)

> im gonna get some chit for this one but i never saw 1 image of a plane part near the pentagon
> the most protected building in the united states..not one image...and a gas station with clear view of it had its tapes confiscated immediatley afterwards..i just dont see how we (let our guard down) that much..its all too in my face a lie for me to belive.


 I'm not sure what it has to do with anything.   Anyway, check out this link regarding the plane flying into the pentagon:
 http://whatreallyhappened.com/WRHARTICLES/911_pentagon_eyewitnesses.html


----------



## Wilkie (Jun 10, 2009)

Your kind of missing the points about the Mexicans.  It's not that we think they are dirty and stealing our money.  hell, I think they are hard workers and generally honest people.  The point here is, *they are here "illegally", "and" getting money from our government that they aren't entitled too.*  I am referring to "illegal aliens", not "dirty mexicans".


----------



## ajohn (Jun 10, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  Wilkie
> 
> The point here is, *they are here "illegally", "and" getting money from our government that they aren't entitled too.*


 I understand bro.It was kinda like what Crazy Horse was saying.Only I think instead of money it was buffalo.And I think the government at that time was called the Council.Hopefully we learn from history and not accept any gifts from these new invaders;They might be tainted with swine flu.I understand completely!My point is, complaining solves nothing.


----------



## ajohn (Jun 10, 2009)

Times are tough,but so what!I'm not going to let anyone tell me that I can't find happiness in these times.That's my choice.And I will not get in the way of anyone who chooses to be angry.It is their right.
 You guys know why I give so much stuff away?Cause it makes people happy.My father(the Marine)tought me that everything is a weapon,so I choose wisely from my collection to do battle against this darkness that is upon us.Does it make a difference???That's none of my business.I just know I've got to do something
 My point is,Action.Good or bad! Something,anything!
                                                                          I love you all!


----------



## dollarbill (Jun 10, 2009)

''Take no presents from them 
    not even one blanket.After a while ,they will claim you accepted 
      pay for your country ."
            Old Joseph,Nez Perces
                   1855


----------



## Jim (Jun 10, 2009)

Chris makes an excellent point. Unsustainable debt-binging has been a way of life for way too many individuals and companies in this country. Here is what angers me- With my excellent credit rating, I could have bought a house for double what mine cost, been rolling in a brand new vehicle every 2-3 years and filled my house with all kinds of expensive and unnecessary goodies with the swipe of a credit card. Instead, we have two reliable Volkswagens with 100K+ miles and a well-used Dodge truck for work, all purchased used. My house was $50K with a fixed-rate mortgage. And, NO credit cards. I don't believe in them. Not even for my business, as I deal strictly with local vendors and the credit accounts are paid at the end of each month.

 Now...When the people who make less than I do buy $200K McMansions, a Hummer H3, an Audi A6 and thousands of dollars in electronics, and cannot pay for it...Too bad for them! The same goes for companies who spent a million for every $100K they made. The government has no business rewarding the irresponsibility of others with my tax dollars. That's my gripe []. ~Jim


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 10, 2009)

...fun...

California near "meltdown" as revenues fall: officialCalifornia's government risks a financial "meltdown" within 50 days in light of its weakening May revenues unless Governor Arnold Schwarzenegger and lawmakers quickly plug a $24.3 billion budget gap, the state's controller said on Wednesday.[/align]


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 10, 2009)

I hear ya, I agree it's a probable outcome, and I've arranged my escape plan already.. gonna disappear into the hills of western Transilvania.. village life hasn't changed much there in a couple centuries, because it works!


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 10, 2009)

Yeah WTF are we doing in space?![]


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 10, 2009)

There's jobs in space, too..


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 10, 2009)

LOL


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Jun 11, 2009)

Boy, the electronics SURE look dated in the future!


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 11, 2009)

Even in the future, some starship designers are bound to shoot for the retro look..  just because our species is doomed doesn't mean we can't go out in style![8D]


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Jun 11, 2009)

Imagine if StarTrek came out in the mid 80s...........Big Hair, Parachute pants, Madonna bracelets, lots o makeup, rat tails..............the show woulda been AWESOME!!!!


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 11, 2009)

Wow Charlie.  You type pretty well for having these on[8|]


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 11, 2009)

Nowhere am I so desperately needed as among a shipload of illogical humans.


----------



## CanYaDigIt (Jun 11, 2009)

LOL.... that's a funny thing to picture.  At this point we must be in space.  The satellites that are up there run a lot down here.  Scary thought is, what happens to all that technology if the satellites fail and we cant afford to repair them or launch new ones?  It's just a matter of time.  The planet can not support the population we have now, and growth is not slowing down.  Before we can consume everything, I'm sure she'll eventually kill us all.  It'll start slow.  Only those with a plan will survive.  Hope you can hunt and garden.  Could you immagine being in a city if there were a state of martial law?  I hope everyone is prepared for the upcoming flu season, it's gonna be a bad one.  CDC and WHO are telling everyone to expect something pretty major.  Don't forget, just cuz your parinoid dosen't mean there not out to get ya.[]


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 11, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: CanYaDigIt
> 
> Scary thought is, what happens to all that technology if the satellites fail and we cant afford to repair them or launch new ones?  It's just a matter of time.  The planet can not support the population we have now, and growth is not slowing down.  Before we can consume everything, I'm sure she'll eventually kill us all.  It'll start slow.  Only those with a plan will survive.  Hope you can hunt and garden.  Could you immagine being in a city if there were a state of martial law?  I hope everyone is prepared for the upcoming flu season, it's gonna be a bad one.  CDC and WHO are telling everyone to expect something pretty major.  Don't forget, just cuz your parinoid dosen't mean there not out to get ya.[]


 
 Gee, thanks for being a buzzkill[][]


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 11, 2009)

guilty as charged!


----------



## capsoda (Jun 11, 2009)

No matter how much you try to prepare for everything good or bad it will do no good. You have to know it when you see it. I doubt there will be mass hysteria and everyone running around bashing stores and such.

 You will know just like the folks in 1933 did. When groceries prices start to rise daily. If you go to the super market weekly and you notice that the same stuff you bought last week cost you 20 bucks more this week and next week 20 bucks more than the week before it will have started. It will start slowly at first and quickly pick up momentum.

 That is how to tell that you need to stock up. The guy at the gun shop with the slide away wall with all the survival geer, automatic weapons, ammo, hand grenades, and MRE behind it told me so. []


----------



## ajohn (Jun 11, 2009)

http://omg.yahoo.com/news/carrie-prejean-stripped-of-miss-california-title/23672?nc
 And just when you thought things couldn't get any worse.
 All we need now is a 7.5er


----------



## ktbi (Jun 12, 2009)

This was back in 1988, but I was in the Navy, in Guam, and transferring back to California.  I bought a Toyota van in Guam, used it for about two years, and shipped it to California when I transferred.  California wanted $1200 sales tax when I went to license it here.  My official Home of Record was Nevada, so I registered it there for less than $20 - which was legal as I was still active duty......Ron


----------



## ajohn (Jun 12, 2009)

Actually it is the Mayan calendar that ends 12/21/2012
 My people(part)Now you know[8|]


----------



## Wilkie (Jun 12, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  ktbi
> 
> This was back in 1988, but I was in the Navy, in Guam, and transferring back to California.Â  I bought a Toyota van in Guam, used it for about two years, and shipped it to California when I transferred.Â  California wanted $1200 sales tax when I went to license it here.Â  My official Home of Record was Nevada, so I registered it there for less than $20 - which was legal as I was still active duty......Ron


 Wow!  This thread came full circle.  The 73rd post got back to the original topic[sm=lol.gif]  It is pretty interesting reading though, seeing everyones political views and conspiracy theory's, etc.[8|]

 You were in Guam in '88?  I was there from 95 to 98, I was stationed on the USS Frank Cable, a submarine tender there (submarine repair ship for those who don't know what a tender is).  The Cable wasn't there in '88 though, it was in Charleston, South Carolina.  I checked onboard that ship in South Carolina, then after a couple of months, rode her to Guam, transiting through the Panama Canal along the way which was a beautiful experience.  (I have it all on video, I need to pull it out and do some reminiscing!).  I also crossed the equator at the 180th meridian (international date line) and became a "Golden shellback".  Ahh, memories..........  Guam itself was a beautiful place to live, the Guamanian people are very freindly and treat everyone like family.  My wife and kids loved it there.  Almost every weekend (when I was not deployed which was 2/3 of the time) we would be at the beach with friends, drinking beer, eating barbecue, swimming and snorkeling.  My friends and I would go diving about every other week.  (Now I'm too fat to dive but that is quickly changing.  I'm starting to downsize as we speak).  The diving there is incredible!  Lot's of WWII wreckage, planes, ships, etc.  Someday, I'm taking the kids and the wife and heading back there for about a week.  

 Thanks Ron for sparking the memories, my whole mood changed after thinking of Guam and the good times I had.


----------



## Wilkie (Jun 12, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  ktbi
> 
> This was back in 1988, but I was in the Navy, in Guam, and transferring back to California.Â  I bought a Toyota van in Guam, used it for about two years, and shipped it to California when I transferred.Â  California wanted $1200 sales tax when I went to license it here.Â  My official Home of Record was Nevada, so I registered it there for less than $20 - which was legal as I was still active duty......Ron


 I forgot to ad, the Navy shipped my Ford Ranger back to me in California and I didn't have to pay a dime when it got here, except to register in California again, back then a hundred something.  Course, I purchased in California to begin with so that's probably why I didn't pay that extra tax you did.  I drove that truck from California to South Carolina, the Navy shipped from South Carolina to Guam, then they shipped it back to California for me, all free of charge.  The Navy took care of it's people!!!!


----------



## capsoda (Jun 12, 2009)

> This was back in 1988,


 
 But who will ship your next truck after 2012??? By then there will be a one world order lead by Jet Carwash of the Ozone Rangers......

 This really isn't a funny subject. City, county, state, and federal taxes are eating us alive. I have a friend who owns and operates a printing company and he is down to 3 employees from 10. 

 Figure the average and apply it to the big companies who will be laying of workers into the future before this Barney Frank and Company caused fiasco is over. There are going to be alot of folks who are going to need help and it is the lower level self employed and self sufficient people who will have to help. It will be back to the good ole days, you know, the hobo at your door with a handful of wire gar lifts made from coat hangers good ole days.

 Everything the government can find to tax people on will rise. We all know that spending money you don't have is not going to help. Just think what would happen if someone self employed like Lobey couldn't find work so he decided that today he will be brain dead and does like the government. " I think I will go out and spend every penny I have and surely it will help the economy. Won't work on any level so California is going to rob you more and more til things straighten out.


----------



## ktbi (Jun 18, 2009)

Cynicysm aside Warren, you're right - it isn't a funny subject.  State and Federal taxes are close to 50% for me.  Throw in property taxes, sales tax, licenses, fees, etc and I wish it was only 50%.  That's insane!  I do not have a problem paying taxes, it's the waste that boils my blood. A Congressman took his family and frigging dog on a fact-finding trip to China on our dime.  They seem to forget that every nickle they spend comes from our wallets and purses one way or another. Accountability needs to come back into focus.  Thnks.......Ron


----------

